# Samstag [was wiseman meinte und moose auch]



## Moose (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr,
damit die Tour am Samstag keine Massenveranstaltung wird wurde das Wort R. (dort wo man auf dem F Weg fährt) vorsichtshalber aus dem Threadtitel genommen. Ich hoffe, das nimmt jetzt keiner übel!?

Was haltet Ihr denn vom Vorschlag, ca 9.00 Uhr in SB loszufahren?
Haben wir denn genügend freiwillige Autofahrer oder sollen wir mit dem schönen Wochenend-Ticket dorthin?

Fragen über Fragen.
Freue mich auf Vorschläge!


----------



## Limit83 (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich mach das ganze echt vom Wetter abhängig! Lese also eure Kommentare und melde mich dann Freitag wieder. Denn bin zwar im Ruhemonat, aber der F in R in der P ist ganz nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. Oktober 2004)

sehe das auch so. wie wird das wetter? außerdem werde ich von wnd aus starten und fahre über landstuhl. sollte aber noch bedarf bestehen, dass jemand aus K. keine gelegenheit hat, ändere ich natürlich die route über ZW.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich überlege auch, bei schönem W von K nach R zum F mit der B zu fahren, weiss aber noch nicht ob´s zeitlich bei mir geht.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege auch, bei schönem W von K nach R zum F mit der B zu fahren, weiss aber noch nicht ob´s zeitlich bei mir geht.
> 
> Grüße.



Würdest Du von K nach R auch mit dem A fahren, wenn Dich aus SB jemand in K bei der A-T abholt? Ich würde auch mit der B fahren, falls keiner mit dem A nach R fährt.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest Du von K nach R auch mit dem A fahren, wenn Dich aus SB jemand in K bei der A-T abholt? Ich würde auch mit der B fahren, falls keiner mit dem A nach R fährt.



K w n b m d A   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (26. Oktober 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt, mache ich das auch vom Wetter abhängig ... 

[Off-Topic]
Insider: Die Halle in ZW hat einen neuen Boden
[/Off-Topic]

Aber wenn dann bin ich mit dem A aus S nach R unterwegs um den F mit dem S zu fahren 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## dubbel (27. Oktober 2004)

... via Flughafen F.J.S.?


----------



## Limit83 (27. Oktober 2004)

Also falls das wetter stimmt komme ich mit dem Auto nach R.


----------



## CheckerThePig (27. Oktober 2004)

Helau!
Was meint ihr, kann ich mit null Training (Nachtfahrten = Fun, mehr nicht) die Rodalbentour halbwegs überstehen? Werd wahrscheinlich eher ein Bleiklotz für euch sein, da ich noch rausfinden muss, was mein Rahmen nach dem Crash so alles aushält. 
Also, wenn ihr nen Bremsklotz noch verkraften könntet, dann wär ich (falls das Wetter mitspielt) auch mal wieder dabei. Würde mich dann bei der B oder der RSW informieren ob ich die B oder den B bis nach ZW oder PS nehme, und wie ich dann mit dem R nach R komme.


----------



## Wiseman (27. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Helau!
> Was meint ihr, kann ich mit null Training (Nachtfahrten = Fun, mehr nicht) die Rodalbentour halbwegs überstehen? Werd wahrscheinlich eher ein Bleiklotz für euch sein, da ich noch rausfinden muss, was mein Rahmen nach dem Crash so alles aushält.
> Also, wenn ihr nen Bremsklotz noch verkraften könntet, dann wär ich (falls das Wetter mitspielt) auch mal wieder dabei. Würde mich dann bei der B oder der RSW informieren ob ich die B oder den B bis nach ZW oder PS nehme, und wie ich dann mit dem R nach R komme.


Der Bahnhof ist nicht weit vom Treffpunkt in R weg. Aber leider ist er gaaanz unten am Fuss des mächtigen Berges  Wenn die Tour stattfindet und einige mit dem Auto kommen, kannst Du dich vielleicht mit denen kurzschliessen, ob dich jemand mit dem Auto abholt und hochfährt. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Oktober 2004)

Also, wenns recht ist, würde ich schon gerne mitfahren.   
Ich könnte über Saarbrücken fahren und noch 2  oder 3 Leute mit Rad mitnehmen. Sagt doch mal Bescheid, wer alles noch ein Taxi nach R. braucht.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenns recht ist, würde ich schon gerne mitfahren.
> Ich könnte über Saarbrücken fahren und noch 2  oder 3 Leute mit Rad mitnehmen. Sagt doch mal Bescheid, wer alles noch ein Taxi nach R. braucht.


   
Ich schlage vor, dass wir morgen mittag eine Entscheidung treffen: dann müsste der Wetterbericht sich auch mal geeinigt haben.

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Oktober 2004)

also ich werde mal probieren morgen nen triple-speeder zusammen zu bauen   
ich sehe zwar immer noch leicht wie ne schlechte imitation von nem halben hamster aus, hab aber heute das ok für sport am wochenende bekommen.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde mal probieren morgen nen triple-speeder zusammen zu bauen
> ich sehe zwar immer noch leicht wie ne schlechte imitation von nem halben hamster aus, hab aber heute das ok für sport am wochenende bekommen.



Jetzt sag mal leeqwar: steht das Jahr 2004 im Zeichen der Gesichts-OPs bei Dir? 
Erst machst Du einen auf "Schönheits-Chirurgie selbst gemacht" und jetzt lässt Du Dich von einem Doc zum Hamster machen. Das geht ja mal gar nicht!!!
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du in R mit dabei sein kannst!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2004)

Also Zeit hätt ich jetzt  werde mich aber auch morgen definitiv entscheiden, falls ich mich für pro R entscheiden sollte, bräuchte ich ein Taxi das über Kirkel fährt *liebguck*

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Zeit hätt ich jetzt  werde mich aber auch morgen definitiv entscheiden, falls ich mich für pro R entscheiden sollte, bräuchte ich ein Taxi das über Kirkel fährt *liebguck*
> 
> Grüße.



Ich würde Dich auch mit dem Bike abholen und in den Rucksack stecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (28. Oktober 2004)

Bin fast dabei am Samstag! Können wir aber morgen nochmal drüber reden! Könntet ihr auf mich warten, hab bis um 13.15Uhr Uni und das wird dann verdammt knapp, wohl erst zehn nach zwei bis ich da bin.

In einer halben Stunde kommt was über Mountainbiken auf n-tv hab ich gerade hier gelesen. Bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## leeqwar (28. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sag mal leeqwar: steht das Jahr 2004 im Zeichen der Gesichts-OPs bei Dir?
> Erst machst Du einen auf "Schönheits-Chirurgie selbst gemacht" und jetzt lässt Du Dich von einem Doc zum Hamster machen. Das geht ja mal gar nicht!!!
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du in R mit dabei sein kannst!



man tut was man kann...   
warte mal ab, wenn nächstes jahr die linke seite dran ist.   

@harterherbert:
wir finden schon ein platzerl für dich, falls ich mitfahren sollte   

und:
"ist das noch die selbe strasse die ich schon seit vielen jahren geh,
ist das noch die selbe stadt die ich im licht der sternen glitzern seh..."
ich bin dabei mich für nächstes jahr abzuhärten


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

Wetter sollte morgen passen!
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich noch einen freien Platz habe, aber Tiegerbär hat sich doch angeboten.
Dann treffen wir uns um 9.30 Uhr einfach an der Tanke und sehen dann mal weiter?


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter sollte morgen passen!
> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich noch einen freien Platz habe, aber Tiegerbär hat sich doch angeboten.
> Dann treffen wir uns um 9.30 Uhr einfach an der Tanke und sehen dann mal weiter?



Gute Idee!
Wir könnten uns um 9.00 Uhr von SB aus auch an dem Schotterparkplatz am Waldhaus treffen (gegenüber vom wirklichen "Waldhaus", auf der anderen Strassenseite ist der Sportplatz). Oder Halle 6??

@Limit83: bis 14.10 warten wir garantiert!


----------



## Limit83 (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht!   Viel Spaß!

@Moose: Komme pünktlich um 14Uhr! Den Sportartübergreifende Spielkurs muss ich nicht belegen, also mache ich ihn auch nicht!   

Bis dann!


----------



## CheckerThePig (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich kanns zwar nicht glauben aber seht selbst:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10708&id2=10708&ort=pirmasens&near=&tag=1

Fährt wer über Homburg nach Rodalben? Wenn, dann würd ich doch mit Auto kommen. Kollonne wär mir sehr recht!

Gruß,


----------



## ckgalore (29. Oktober 2004)

Sehr schön, ich werde auch kommen und gehe davon aus, dass wir uns um 9.00 uhr auf dem schotterparkplatz (Waldhaus) treffen. Ich habe in meinem auto noch platz für eine weitere person (samt fahrrad, sofern beide laufräder für den transport vom gefährt gelöst werden).

Cheerio


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

Mist! Muß für morgen absagen! Leider habe ich heute nicht alles erledigt bekommen, so daß ich morgen noch ein wenig arbeiten muß, bevor ich mich mit biken belohnen kann.
Für die zu Hause gebliebenen, hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde um WND?


----------



## tiegerbaehr (29. Oktober 2004)

Also kurz zum zusammenfassen:
- Moose und ckgalore sind um 9:00 in SB am waldhaus (Straße?)
- leequar fährt auch mit (wie, ab wo?)
- EH wird in Kirkel abgeholt (kann ich übernehmen)
- ich fahre ab Eppelborn

Wir sind somit fünf, wenn ich niemanden vergessen habe. Wir brauchen also zwei Autos, das könnten also ckgalore und ich übernehmen, wobei ich durch den Ständer problemlos 3 Räder laden kann.

Falls leequar bei mir vorbeikommen könnte (kurz vor neun), könnten wir beide anschließend zum EH fahren und uns dort mit Moose und ckgalore treffen.
Checker könnte an der SM in Limbach auf uns warten.

Was haltet ihr davon? Hab ich alles richtig verstanden?


----------



## CheckerThePig (29. Oktober 2004)

War heute mal kurz draußen, nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich nun doch zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren werde, da es mir einfach zu matschig ist und ich mit meinen Slicks ungern den Felsenrundweg fahren will. 

Ok, ich gebs zu, blöde Ausrede. Neuer Versuch: Bin fahrtechnisch nicht auf der Höhe (wars zwar noch nie...) Verdammt, klingt auch kacke. 
Ok, die Wahrheit: Fühl mich müde und unfit und glaub kaum, dass ich morgen die 60 km packe. 
Wann wärt ihr denn in Kirkel? Vielleicht überleg ichs mir nochmal anders, wenn ich nicht zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt an der Tanke bin, dann fährt ohne mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (29. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mist! Muß für morgen absagen! Leider habe ich heute nicht alles erledigt bekommen, so daß ich morgen noch ein wenig arbeiten muß, bevor ich mich mit biken belohnen kann.
> Für die zu Hause gebliebenen, hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde um WND?



...ob 007ike jemals in seinem Leben den F-Weg in R fahren wird ....?


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2004)

Wie ich sehe, haben sich ja doch einige noch gefunden.

Ich werde morgen dann lieber meinem zweitliebsten Hobby fröhnen 

Grüße,
Wiseman, der seinen Schuhen jetzt genau einen Tag gibt, zum trocknen


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob 007ike jemals in seinem Leben den F-Weg in R fahren wird ....?



..........morgen jedenfalls nicht................


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe, haben sich ja doch einige noch gefunden.
> 
> Ich werde morgen dann lieber meinem zweitliebsten Hobby fröhnen
> 
> ...



Wiseman, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass aus der "Zwangsverpflichtung" mal Dein zweitliebstes Hobby wird.
Meine Schuhe trocknen hoffentlich bis morgen. War eine nette nasse Runde heute.
Ich werde auch bald mal wieder meinem zweiliebsten Hobby fröhnen, morgen will ich aber nach RODALBEN.
(.... aaaaaaaaaaah, ich habe das Wort gesagt!)

Also ich bin um 9.00 Uhr am Parkplatz gegenüber Sportplatz/ Waldhaus.
Freu mich!!


----------



## MartinM (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin morgen dann auch um 9 Uhr am Waldhaus
Ihr meint ja den großen Schotterparkplatz zwischen Wald und Bushaltestelle ???

kann noch jemanden samt Rad mitholen
muß aber auch zerlegtes Rad sein 

Bis morgen Grüße Martin


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2004)

Och Mensch wasn los mit euch, 007ike gibs zu, du hast nur Angst vor den W´s in R und Wiseman, schmeiss den Fön an und komm morgen mit 
Wär echt super wenn mich hier jemand aufsammeln könnte, wann wärt ihr denn dann an der Aral Tanke 9:30 Uhr?

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wiseman, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass aus der "Zwangsverpflichtung" mal Dein zweitliebstes Hobby wird.


Wie das so ist, nachdem ich wegen den Marathons so lange Pause hatte, sehe ich das etwas lockerer, aber warte nur, bis ich mir wieder beim Hockey die blauen Flecken hole  dann wünschte ich mir, ich wäre mit euch in R.
Halt nein warte, beim biken hole ich mir ja auch blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden. Mist. Irgendwie habe ich die falschen Freizeitbeschäftigungen.

Suche: Kuschelweiches, flaumiges Hobby.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2004)

@wiseman: komm mit nach R., Hockey Spielen können wir noch den ganzen Winter!

@Einheimischer: so wie ich das verstanden habe fährt die ganze Kolonne über K nach R
Oder???


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @wiseman: komm mit nach R., Hockey Spielen können wir noch den ganzen Winter!


Ja, ich weis. Aber ich habe mich entschieden. Immerhin ist das Verhältnis Biken/Hockey dieses WE immer noch 3:1, wenn ich wirklich So/Mo fahren sollte 
Den Weg werdet ihr auch ohne mich finden. Immer dem "F" nachfahren 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2004)

Und wie sieht es mit dem Verhältniss in diesem Jahr R/Hockey aus? 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es mit dem Verhältniss in diesem Jahr R/Hockey aus?
> 
> Grüße.


 Sehr dünnes Eis, Herr Einheimischer, sehr dünnes Eis 

Ich würde behaupten, dass ich mehr auf dem Fahrrad gesessen habe wie ich Hockey gespielt habe und wenn es Zahlenmässig nicht hinkommt, dann rechne ich STUNDENWEISE 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr dünnes Eis, Herr Einheimischer, sehr dünnes Eis
> 
> Ich würde behaupten, dass ich mehr auf dem Fahrrad gesessen habe wie ich Hockey gespielt habe und wenn es Zahlenmässig nicht hinkommt, dann rechne ich STUNDENWEISE
> 
> ...



GRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANGRUPPENZWANG

Na los, wiseman ... einer für alle, alle nach Rodalben (uuuuuuuuuups, ich habe schon wieder das Wort gesagt!!)


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2004)

RODALBEN !!!


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> RODALBEN !!!



Wer hat hier Rodalben gesagt???
Er war's, er war's, ... öhmmm ... sie war's, sie war's!!


----------



## leeqwar (29. Oktober 2004)

tzz tzz, und morgen werden wir alle von der waldpolizei erwartet und müssen zur strafe die trails kehren (ich kann das immer noch nicht glauben, dass der tatsächlich mal gekehrt war...  )

@tiegerbaehr: danke für das angebot, aber ich bin in sb. würde also vorschlagen, wir treffen uns alle in kirkel an der tanke.

ich werde vorher auch am waldhaus-sportplatz vorbei kommen. kann eine person + bike mitnehmen.

aber: ich weiss noch nicht 100%, ob ich mitkomme. also nicht warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (29. Oktober 2004)

wo verdammt nochmal ist eigentlich scotty ???


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2004)

will auch mit! Aber leider muß ich noch einige Dinge erledigen, sonst war mein Urlaub umsonst!
Ich gehe ab 14 Uhr für 2 Stunden auf Tour. 
Wir sehen uns Sontag!

Viel Spaß und macht zur Abwechslung mal nix kaputt!


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe ab 14 Uhr für 2 Stunden auf Tour.



SPALTER !!! volksfront von st wendel oder was ?    

hab jetzt nen triple-speeder. hoffe dass ich morgen mithalten kann. aber schliesslich ist man früher auf der strasse im winter auch nur mit einem ritzel unterwegs gewesen. starrkranz überleg ich mir noch   

aber noch ne fraqe: die male als ich in r war, schien immer die sonne. ist es ratsam die dicken stollen aufzuziehen ? soviele potentiell schmierige steinpassagen hab ich nicht in erinnerung...


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

wer wollte eigentlich so früh los ? immerhin sieht man dann aber auch nicht das wetter draussen...  

also, ich hoffe, es springt jetzt nicht einer nach dem anderen ab...


----------



## MartinM (30. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin dabei

martinm


ps: komme doch nicht mim eigenen auto sondern lasse mich von leeqwar chauffieren


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

Genau, Rückzieher gibt es keine !
Allerbestes Pälzer Wetter !
Wenn ich könnte, würde ich die Rund sogar zweimal fahren !


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, Rückzieher gibt es keine !
> Allerbestes Pälzer Wetter !
> Wenn ich könnte, würde ich die Rund sogar zweimal fahren !



na komm, im karl-platt-alpencross-style zieh ich dich durch den trail   

du warst aber schon mal bei schlechtem wetter dort, sag mal was zur befahrbarkeit...


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

Also, wenn es gerade nicht Tage lang vorher geregnet hat, ist Rodalben befahrbar, da viele Trails ziemlich geschützt liegen.Einige Streckenabschnitte dürften sogar vollkommen trocken sein ! Außerdem wird man erstaunlicherweise trotz Regen kaum naß (habe dort mal ein starkes Sommergewitter überlebt, ohne richtig naß zu werden).
Und diejenigen, die dem Regen ausgesetzt sind gehören nicht zu den Anspruchsvollen.Dürfte heute also kein Problem sein.
Mit einem Reifenprofil wie Conti Explorer ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Wünsche viel Spaß dort, legt eine Gedenkminute für mich ein !


----------



## tiegerbaehr (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich melde mich ab. Zu nass. Viel Spass!


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

dann haben wir ein "fahrtechnisches problem"... 
ich wäre dann der einzige mit auto, oder ? 

MOOOOSE.... wo ist moose ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

beim einheimischen geht keiner ans telefon. 

nicht dass moose jetzt alleine auf dem schotterparkplatz steht. hat jemand ne handy-nr von ihr ?


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

...nein. habe leider keine Handy-Nr von moose ...
...der Eh hat sie...


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

hab gerade mit martinm abgeklärt, dass wir uns gleich auf jeden fall am waldhaus treffen und sehen, wieviele leute und autos da sind.


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade mit martinm abgeklärt, dass wir uns gleich auf jeden fall am waldhaus treffen und sehen, wieviele leute und autos da sind.



Alleine stand ich zwar nicht da, aber wir waren ja gerade am aufbrechen    ... zurück nach Hause!

Die Tour nach R. wird nachgeholt:
nächster Versuch ist der nächste SAMSTAG, okay?


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

WEICHEIER!!! 

1. @leeqwar ne gute Idee wäre es, es mehr als 3x klingeln zu lassen, sonst meldet sich immer tuuuuuuuuut, wenn ich von der Toilette ans Telefon renne 

2. @tozzi das du hier einen auf fahrbar machst, war mir völig klar. mooses Handynummer gibts doch gar nicht oder 

3. @all WEICHEIER!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> 1. @leeqwar ne gute Idee wäre es, es mehr als 3x klingeln zu lassen, sonst meldet sich immer tuuuuuuuuut, wenn ich von der Toilette ans Telefon renne
> 
> ...



SELBER WEICHEI!!!


Wärst Du beim dritten Klingeln am Telefon gewesen, dann wären wir jetzt in R!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

Jaja ich kann mir vorstellen wie das abgelaufen ist: "komm wir rufen den Einehimischen an, der soll entscheiden ... Freizeichen ... Freizeichen ... Fre ... aufgelegt, da geht keiner ran, der schläft bestimmt noch" und tschüsss ab ins trockene!!! 

Was soll das erst im Winter mit euch werden??? tozzi!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja ich kann mir vorstellen wie das abgelaufen ist: "komm wir rufen den Einehimischen an, der soll entscheiden ... Freizeichen ... Freizeichen ... Fre ... aufgelegt, da geht keiner ran, der schläft bestimmt noch" und tschüsss ab ins trockene!!!
> 
> Was soll das erst im Winter mit euch werden??? tozzi!!!
> 
> Grüße.



Aber hallo Herr Einheimischer! Ich war gestern fahren, und ich bin heute morgen um 6.30 Uhr aufgestanden, habe mein Bike geputzt, andere Reifen und andere Pedale montiert und mich um 9.00 Uhr in den Regen gestellt.
Und Du?? Du warst auf der Toilette!!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

... mit Magen-Darm-Grippe und anschliesend im Regen vor der Tanke 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. Oktober 2004)

Mach gerade kaffeepause, hab ich ja doch noch mal ne Chance dieses Jahr


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit Magen-Darm-Grippe und anschliesend im Regen vor der Tanke
> 
> Grüße.



War doch nur Spaß!
Dann bist Du kein Weichei, sondern ein Held!
Morgen kriegen wir wieder eine Chance, oder?

Jetzt holt mich Wiseman ab zum Hockey-Spielen. Endlich mal wieder!   
Falls Du im Besitz von Inline-Skates bist ... Schläger und Schoner habe ich noch welche.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

Klar war das nur Spass, ich hatte ja auch keine Lust 
Mir fehlt noch was anderes ausser Skates zum Hockey spielen - Talent und Kreuzbänder  auserdem wurde ich gerade zum einkaufen verdonnert 

Viel Spass!!!

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich aus bekannten Gründen nicht verhindert wäre, hätten wir die erste Runde in R schon fast hinter uns, meine Herrschaften !
Das kann ich Euch versichern !


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

3 x klingeln ? pffft...
mir kam es eher vor als wäre jemand extra nicht ans telefon gegangen. und vonwegen "im regen vor der tanke" kann ja keiner überprüfen.   

aber ich muss schon sagen, ein sehr erlesener kreis stand da heute morgen im regen am waldhaus. unerschrockene allwetterbiker. meine damen und herren, es wäre mir eine ehre gewesen, mit ihnen biken zu gehen.  

war dann auch nicht so verrückt den volkslauf in rehlingen mitzumachen sondern hab mir kultur in igb gegeben.   

moose bekommt vom christkind hoffentlich ein handy


----------



## Limit83 (30. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt schiebt mal nicht den "schwarzen Peter" hin und her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich muss schon sagen, ein sehr erlesener kreis stand da heute morgen im regen am waldhaus. unerschrockene allwetterbiker. meine damen und herren, es wäre mir eine ehre gewesen, mit ihnen biken zu gehen.


 ...und warum seid Ihr denn dann nicht gefahren ?


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und warum seid Ihr denn dann nicht gefahren ?



Aus Rücksicht!
Nächste Woche haben dann wieder mehr Leute die Chance ihre Allwettertauglichkeit unter zu Beweis zu stellen.
Würden wir 100% rücksichtsvoll handeln, dann würden wir erst wieder fahren, wenn Du zwei heile Beine hast und UweG sein Kreuz repariert hat.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

@tozzi

wenn du weiter hier so rumstänkerst, musst du demnächst alle 2 Wochen eine Fahrunfähigkeitsbescheinigung vom AMTSARZT!!! vorlegen und überhaupt stell mal bitte deine Röntgenbilder online 

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

...ja,ja...
...ich mein' ja nur...
...erst einen mehrseitigen endlos langen Thread über einen Treffpunkt zur RodalbenTour mit "wo,wann,wer und warum" aufmachen- und dann nicht fahren...











...Ihr Allwetterbiker...


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja,ja...
> ...ich mein' ja nur...
> ...erst einen mehrseitigen endlos langen Thread über einen Treffpunkt zur RodalbenTour mit "wo,wann,wer und warum" aufmachen- und dann nicht fahren...
> 
> ...



Andere Ausrede: da es sich ja um eine HSSP Exkursion handeln sollte (siehe Homepage des HSSP) war ich sozusagen verpflichtet, den Termin bei dieser Witterung zu verschieben. Wäre ja auch komisch gewesen, wenn genau zwei von vier Leuten entfernt mit der Uni zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi
> 
> wenn du weiter hier so rumstänkerst, musst du demnächst alle 2 Wochen eine Fahrunfähigkeitsbescheinigung vom AMTSARZT!!! vorlegen und überhaupt stell mal bitte deine Röntgenbilder online
> 
> Grüße.



GENAU !!! 
  
Ergometerfahren darfst Du ja bestimmt schon wieder


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU !!!
> 
> Ergometerfahren darfst Du ja bestimmt schon wieder


 ...aber nur ultraextensiv..
...und natürlich bloß nicht auf die linke Seite fallen...


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber nur ultraextensiv..
> ...und natürlich bloß nicht auf die linke Seite fallen...


könnte mit einem ergometer schwer werden, obwohl leeqwar nach wie vor unangefochten der ergometer-killer ist 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> könnte mit einem ergometer schwer werden, obwohl leeqwar nach wie vor unangefochten der ergometer-killer ist
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



wo gehobelt wird, da fallen späne...   
hab halt gedacht, der einheimische wär vor mir.   
bei der nächsten studie mach ich vorher fotos beim fahren von diversen leuten und kleb die dann an den schrank. vielleicht sollte man den ergometer dann am boden verschrauben


----------



## Limit83 (30. Oktober 2004)

F.U.M.I.C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (30. Oktober 2004)

Aha, doch nicht gefahren. Und ich hab schon gedacht ich wär das Oberweichei  
Bin extra früh raus um mein Rad noch Rodalbenfit zu machen, aber als ich die Regentropfen auf mein Fenster trommeln hörte, da war der nächtliche IchfahrdochmitnachRodalben-Enthusiasmus wieder weg. 
Und als ich mir dann noch beim Frühstücken nen Zehenagel abgerissen hab, da wars ganz rum!  Tja, frühstücken eben  

Aber der Wille war trotz hohem Trainingsrückstand da!!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, doch nicht gefahren. Und ich hab schon gedacht ich wär das Oberweichei
> Bin extra früh raus um mein Rad noch Rodalbenfit zu machen, aber als ich die Regentropfen auf mein Fenster trommeln hörte, da war der nächtliche IchfahrdochmitnachRodalben-Enthusiasmus wieder weg.
> Und als ich mir dann noch beim Frühstücken nen Zehenagel abgerissen hab, da wars ganz rum!  Tja, frühstücken eben
> 
> Aber der Wille war trotz hohem Trainingsrückstand da!!



Zehennagel beim frühstücken ausgerissen?? - Lad mich bitte nie zum Mittagessen ein!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (30. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Und als ich mir dann noch beim Frühstücken nen Zehenagel abgerissen hab, da wars ganz rum!  Tja, frühstücken eben


Neue Freundin? 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------

